
Why Android-phones will never be at par with the iPhone (but still win) - mvip
http://viktorpetersson.com/2010/11/06/why-android-phones-will-never-be-at-par-with-the-iphone-but-still-win/
======
AndrewDucker
Odd. He claims that almost no phones are running 2.2, when it was 28% back in
September:

[http://www.androidcentral.com/android-22-froyo-
already-28-pe...](http://www.androidcentral.com/android-22-froyo-
already-28-percent-android-phones)

~~~
DjDarkman
My Phone(HTC Tattoo) still has 1.6, and it may never get an official update.

